# Trace Running and Playing 12 weeks



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that was a great video of you and Trace. I hope Glen wasn't injured from the impact. :doh: It is obvious that you are both having a great time with him.

PS I think Oakly remembered your voice and came running to the speaker when I played the video.


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh it looks like everyone had a great time. Well, maybe dad got a little banged up, but he was still laughing.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

awww Oakly... you silly boy!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

TeeHee...!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

That was so funny and Trace is a doll! Lily was excited by your voice too - she thought she did something good.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Trace is just so cute.


----------



## BOBI (May 11, 2008)

Excellent video! He is so sweet puppy!!! Adorable!

Bobi


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a cutie!!!!!! I love the 'no brakes' part!


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

Harley and his half brother Murphy gave themselves concussions hitting their heads on the bottom of my desk when they heard your voice.
Trace is beautiful Mary, any plans for the little guy yet?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My plans are to work toward obedience titles...
Time will tell if he has the make-up for therapy work...


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

We were laughing so hard watching this. We were anticipating the collision. So cute!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

What a absolutely cute guy! Love the puppy zoomies!


----------

